# Concealed Hinge Jig



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a way to beat the high price of putting in pocket holes for the door hinges.

Concealed Hinge Router Jig-It.$13.00 dollars + shipping, check your mail box for a promotion code card and they will drop the shipping charge.. , here's the one I used I'm not sure it will work for you, but maybe R8400 ... 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=18060&TabSelect=Details

Most of the tools you need you now have . I'm sure..
Besure to read the PDF file below, how-to-use the jig ..


=============


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bj, I should grab one of these. I have the hinges I ordered for the doors that were going to go on my wood storage cabinet (before I made it a wood storage cab) and never made the doors. I should do that!
Corey


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Did I miss something? BJ bought a jig?????


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

hahahahahahahaha I do buy them from time to time, when I see a cheap one, or I can't make it for the right price ,,(like the HingeCrafter) hahahaha and when I can't get my head around the jig, like this one with the 3mm and the 5mm holes in the jig...I know it's for the offset but I must have one in my hands to get it down in my head how it works on this jig...with just 4 holes and a block.



=====




DougO said:


> Did I miss something? BJ bought a jig?????


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

If you do order one please let me know if the discount code worked ..?

==========




challagan said:


> Thanks Bj, I should grab one of these. I have the hinges I ordered for the doors that were going to go on my wood storage cabinet (before I made it a wood storage cab) and never made the doors. I should do that!
> Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a Update and one user review on the jig..

I would give it 5 stars out of 5 stars,, it's that good,, You can put the hinge in place in about 1/4 the time as normal... you just use the two screws that come with the pocket type hinge ,screw the jig down in place then plunge the router bit in about 1/4" down clean the hole then do it one more time and it's done...

Note the bit MUST be in the router on dead center of the brass guide...you have less than 1/16" ....around the bit and the inside of the guide..




=========


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Bj. Wouldn't that Colt work great for this?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

It sure would if it could plunge down in the hole.. 

But until I can find a plunge base for it I think I will use the battery type Porter Cable one...

======


Dr.Zook said:


> Hey Bj. Wouldn't that Colt work great for this?


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob, what is the best way to do this? "Note the bit MUST be in the router on dead center of the brass guide..."

Are there any guides/easy ways to learn to put in this Blum hinges. They seem nice.

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

The type Blum hinges are the easy way to hang doors,,,,  two screws in the face frame or inside the case and they are done, once you hang a door with them it will be the only way you hang doors....from that point on...the neat thing about them is if you make a error the screws on the hinge will let you fix it easy...( X-Y-Z ) thing on most of them..

=====



S Bolton said:


> Bob, what is the best way to do this? "Note the bit MUST be in the router on dead center of the brass guide..."
> 
> Are there any guides/easy ways to learn to put in this Blum hinges. They seem nice.
> 
> Steve Bolton


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice Bj, I have blown my tool budget for now but that's one for the wish list!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi DougO

This snapshots below are for you   I thought you would get a kick out of them.


======


DougO said:


> Did I miss something? BJ bought a jig?????


----------

